# I have 5 posts but it says I have only 2.



## smithfan (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi; I am confused about the post count. In forum threads, it says I have two posts. 

However, if I go to all posts I have made, it shows 5 posts. I am unclear why there is a discrepancy.

Thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Fun House posts don't count.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

smithfan said:


> Hi; I am confused about the post count. In forum threads, it says I have two posts.
> 
> However, if I go to all posts I have made, it shows 5 posts. I am unclear why there is a discrepancy.
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide!


 I can spot you a few.


----------

